# Greg Buckner



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2388875,00.html

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_3169729,00.html

Will he become the new back-up shooting guard for the Nuggets? Will this also mean that Jon Barry will not be re-signed? What would you exect of Buckner in a Nuggets jersey?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You have no idea what you guys are getting yourselves into...


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

on the insidehoops.com rumors page it says buckner will probably be a nugget by today (monday) or tomorrow.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2388875,00.html
> 
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_3169729,00.html
> What would you exect of Buckner in a Nuggets jersey?


ummmm Nothing


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> You have no idea what you guys are getting yourselves into...


lol, what does that mean? Is he that bad?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Buckner is expected to begin working out in Denver starting Sunday. ...


http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2407551,00.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> lol, what does that mean? Is he that bad?


As long as Kiki doesn't sell him as a savior, you won't be too dissapointed with Buckner. In Philly, we had an offseason where Billy King and Larry Brown sold us the signings of Monty Williams and Greg Buckner like they were going to put us over the hump. Too bad that hump was on the side of the Ben Franklin Bridge..

Greg Buckner isn't a terrible player, he can be productive if you know what to expect from him. With the Nuggets being a better team than the Sixers they'll probably be able to use Buckner's strengths better than we did.

Don't expect him to dribble, he's turned himself into a respectable three point shooter, and he can get on fire. He's a nice defender, but a lot of times he plays out of control and fouls way too much. As long as you keep his time down, you won't be dissapointed with him at all.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as Kiki doesn't sell him as a savior, you won't be too dissapointed with Buckner. In Philly, we had an offseason where Billy King and Larry Brown sold us the signings of Monty Williams and Greg Buckner like they were going to put us over the hump. Too bad that hump was on the side of the Ben Franklin Bridge..
> ...


Cool, thanks. 

Unfortunately, it looks like Kiki will be counting on Buckner for 15-20 minutes a game. Barry is gone, Rodney is going to be going, and we really have no one else at shooting guard. The Boykins/Miller tandem was stomach wrenching in the half-court set so I'm not sure where quality backup shooting guard minutes are going to come from. Oh well.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like White will probably be back.


----------

